# Dont judge me, but...



## Kathrinjapan

Does anyone know if spray tanning available in Tokyo/roppongi?


----------



## Rube

Tell you what, I won't judge you as long as you don't judge me for knowing

http://www.hometokyo.com/english.html

My natural tan this year is rocking! 11 days at the pool, 4 days at the beach


----------



## Kathrinjapan

I swear Rube you are a fountain of information! Judging from the fact that most everyone here looks like they sleep in coffins during the day I didn't think it was available. Before I arrived last week ago I spray tanned in the states, but alas I am fading fast. Thanks so much for the lead. You rock! So are you one of those guys at the TAC pool in his Speedos?
K





Rube said:


> Tell you what, I won't judge you as long as you don't judge me for knowing
> 
> http://www.hometokyo.com/english.html
> 
> My natural tan this year is rocking! 11 days at the pool, 4 days at the beach


----------



## Rube

lol, no I can't rock a speedo, I got just enough body hair that I think it's considered a crime to wear a speedo.


----------



## Kathrinjapan

That website you directed me to offers waxing services...

I'm living in Nishi Azabu near the Grand Hyatt Roppongi and I am wondering if there is a Target/walmart equivalent. I need to get school supplies (pencils erasers etc). 
K


----------



## Joppa

Kathrinjapan said:


> That website you directed me to offers waxing services...
> 
> I'm living in Nishi Azabu near the Grand Hyatt Roppongi and I am wondering if there is a Target/walmart equivalent. I need to get school supplies (pencils erasers etc).
> K


There are some smart stationery/office supplies on or around Roppongi Hills/Azabu Juban, but for basic stationery needs, try Don Quixote near Roppongi crossing.


----------



## Kathrinjapan

Given that my fav ramen joint is right behind the Softbank at Roppongi Crossing I'll be checking out Don Quixote Sunday after I return from Kyoto. 
Thanks for the lead
K


----------



## Joppa

Kathrinjapan said:


> Given that my fav ramen joint is right behind the Softbank at Roppongi Crossing I'll be checking out Don Quixote Sunday after I return from Kyoto.
> Thanks for the lead
> K


It's on the road south of Roppongi X called Gaien Higashidori, about 200 yds on the left. It's open 24 hours!


----------

